# Mit Pose im Rhein ?



## Kubanerle (23. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mal eine Frage.

Ich möchte gerne im Rhein auf Zander gehen und mit Köderfischen (Rotaugen) an der Pose mein Glück versuchen. Meine Versuche den Köderfisch auf Grund anzubieten endeten sehr oft damit das ich hänger hatte und meist das ganze Vorfach abreißen musste was auf die Dauer ziemlich nervig ist.

Nun meine Frage, welche Pose nimmt man um am Rhein mit Köderfischen zu angeln und welche Montage ist ratsam ?

Danke für Eure Tipps im voraus.


----------



## kof (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mit Pose im Rhein ?*

hi.

da die zander wohl oft über der steinschüttung, bzw an ihrem rand in bodennähe stehen, wirst du kaum weit raus müssen;
ein kontrolliertes anbieten der montage sollte das wichtigste sein.

ich würde es mit einer richtig steifen bolorute von 7-8m länge und einigermassen fetten posen versuchen.

angesichts der strömung und dem sog der schiffe wirst du schon einiges an blei brauchen (abhängig von strömung & wassertiefe), um den köder in der fangträchtigen tiefe präsentieren zu können. mit der langen rute (pose direkt unter der rutenspitze) solltest du ebenfalls verhindern können, dass die montage permanent in die steine gezogen wird und abreisst.

viel glück!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mit Pose im Rhein ?*

Ich fische schon seit Jahren mit Pose + Köfi auf Zander im Rhein. Von den Buhnenköpfen aus ist das ein Kinderspiel - Du musst lediglich die Rute ganz vorne am Buhnenkopf plazieren und hochstellen. Und dann die Pose genau an der Strömungskante plazieren: ich werfe sie immer leicht in die Strömung, sie treibt dann von allein an den richtigen Platz.

Mit ein wenig Übung kannst Du dort auch locker zwei Posen plazieren mit einem Abstand von 5-10m.


----------



## Achim_68 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mit Pose im Rhein ?*

Könntest Du mal die Montage beschreiben - ich stell mir gerade mal vor, wie das bei uns (zwischen Köln und Düsseldorf), bei den hiesigen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten funktionieren soll, und muss gestehen: mir fehlt die Phantasie...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mit Pose im Rhein ?*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Könntest Du mal die Montage beschreiben - ich stell mir gerade mal vor, wie das bei uns (zwischen Köln und Düsseldorf), bei den hiesigen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten funktionieren soll, und muss gestehen: mir fehlt die Phantasie...


Hm, ehrlich gesagt fische ich zwischen Köln und Bonn - da könnte die Strömung schon gaaanz anders sein! :q

Ist ne ganz simple (und leichte) Sache:
Schlepp-Pose (die sich bei Zug von oben auf der Hauptschnur festklemmt) oder auch ne Feststell-Pose (bei Tiefen < 3m) in etwa 5-10gr Tragkraft;
dann ein kleines 5gr Laufblei, Wirbel und ein langes Vorfach - soll ja schön in der Strömung spielen können!

Auf der alten Homepage hatte ich mal nen schönen Bericht dazu verfasst... hier mal ein Auszug:



> Zum erfolgreichen Angeln mit Köderfisch an der Pose ist der Buhnenkopf der richtige Platz – auch wenn man dort schon mal nasse Füße bekommen kann.
> Die Ruten werden im 45° Winkel direkt am Buhnenkopf aufgestellt, die Montagen in die Strömung senkrecht vor den Buhnenkopf geworfen. Je nachdem wie viel Schnur man nun nachgibt, pendelt sich die Pose an der Strömungskante unterhalb des Buhnenkopfes ein. Sie wird durch die dort entstehenden Turbulenzen zwar bis zu mehreren Metern hin und her getrieben, bleibt aber schlussendlich genau an dieser Strömungskante stehen.
> Und hier steht die Montage nun goldrichtig – jagen doch genau dort die Räuber!
> Mit ein wenig Übung kann man je nach Größe des Buhnenkopfes mit bis zu vier Ruten (bei zwei Mann) gleichzeitig auf diese Art und Weise fischen. Da die Ruten leicht aufgestellt werden, bekommt man bei einem Biss auch keinerlei Probleme mit Verwicklungen.
> ...



Nun klarer?


----------



## Kubanerle (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mit Pose im Rhein ?*

Schon mal Danke für die Anregungen, was ich aber auch gerne wissen möchte ist wie die komplette Montage aussehen sollte. Also welche Schnurstärke, Pose, Vorfachlänge usw.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mit Pose im Rhein ?*

Wer lesen kann, ne?!? 


FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> ... Posen zwischen 5 und 15 Gramm Tragkraft ... ein rund ein Meter langes Vorfach ...




Als Hauptschnur verwende ich ne 15er Geflochtene, was aber daran liegt dass ich die nunmal auf den Rollen habe. Ich denke das spielt bei der Entfernung zwischen Rute und Köder und der deutlichen Bisserkennung an der Pose keine allzu goße Rolle...


----------



## Kubanerle (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mit Pose im Rhein ?*

Natürlich kann ich lesen :q.

Aber ich wollte einmal eine komplette Montage wissen |evil:

Also welchen Wirbel und welchen Karabiner nimmst Du ? dann interessiert es mich wie man die Tiefe ermittelt wenn man am Buhnenkopf steht. 

Sorry ich bin Jungangler deswegen meine Fragen und ich denke das dies eben nicht nur mich interessiert und die Profis wie Du können den Jungfischern doch gute Tipps geben oder ? |rolleyes


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mit Pose im Rhein ?*

Wirbel und Karabiner? Uha - keine Ahnung... nicht zu klobig, aber eben auch nicht zu schwach.  #c
Ich denke Du solltest die Tragkraft des Wirbels auf Dein Gerät bzw. Deine Schnur abstimmen. #6

Tiefe ermitteln:
1. Smartcast (Funkecholot)
2. 50gr Blei + 10gr Pose feststehend (solange die Pose direkt nach dem Einwerfen abtaucht, ist es tiefer...)


----------

